

Confused Xerox copiers rewrite documents, expert finds - northwest
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23588202

======
maaaats
Original article: [http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-
workcentres_...](http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-
workcentres_are_switching_written_numbers_when_scanning)

And the discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238)

